# Micorsoft Office 2010 Pro Plus Serverbasiert installieren



## Callboy (4. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

laut mehrere Stunden Suche im Internet und verschiedene Forums, bin ich nun gezwungen mit der Hoffnung euch um Hilfe zu bitten.

Ich habe das Betriebsystem Windows Server 2008 R2 und möchte auf diesem System Office 2010 Pro Plus als Serverbasiert zu installieren.
Da ich auch DC habe und dort entsprechend Serverbasierte Profile vorhanden sind, denke das es eine Sinnvolle Idee ist das Office Paket auch Serverbasiert zu installieren.

Ich wäre euch sehr Dankbar, wenn ihr mich hierbei unterstützen könntet!
Bin auf jede kleine hilfe Angewiesen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Daniel


----------



## Thomas Ramel (5. August 2011)

Grüezi Daniel

Hmmm, was genau möchtest Du mit 'serverbasiert installieren' denn erreichen?

Sollen auf dem Server die Installations-Dateien abgelegt werden, damit Office anschliessend auf den Rechner der einzelnen User automatisiert installiert werden kann?
Dann sollten die folgenden Infos für dich interessant sein:
http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/ee656738.aspx

Oder möchtest Du Office 2010 'nur' zentral ausführen lassen, ohne selbiges lokal auf den Rechnern zu installieren?
Dann könnte ev. die folgende Seite interessant sein (wobei ich nicht genau beurteilen kann ob solches überhaupt angedacht ist):
http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/library/ff602185.aspx


----------

